# What if New York's Street Grid Were Extended Everywhere?



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Find your ultimate New York address here:* 

*http://extendny.com/*








.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I would live at S.18,303rd St. in trendy "MiDlOfNoWhre"!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL can't believe someone has actually made that haha


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm living in 68,092st, E 11,706 AVE


----------



## Madelinemars (Nov 18, 2011)

wow, this is really fantastic!


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

7343 St and 12827 Avenue


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

E. 7901 Avenue, near the corner of 61839 Street. (I think Finlay Drive is still a snappier name though) Fascinating, thanks for posting! If they were to extend that grid everywhere I wouldn't complain, as long as we get some of the buildings too.


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

Just for fun, I'll do something similar with Chicago's grid, which is both the closest big city to me and a very regular numbering system (800 to the mile from State and Madison, except for the near South Side). 

I am 203.6 miles west and 13.2 miles south of State and Madison, which makes me:

162,880 W 11260 S


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

E 10 888 Av and 63 357 St in London and E 15 759 Av and 49 898 St in Figueira


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL just crazy. 
So I live at E-9768 ave and S-31375 st :nuts:
It's funny how the rectangular street grid transforms in a grid of curved streets (apparently) because of the flat representation of the spherical-shaped Earth.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

I used to live E 17 Ave and 8 st lol

Now I'm at 15,458 Ave and S 562 st


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

S 11,332 St and 3,510 Ave


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

66225th St/9624th Ave For Sheffield haha


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't view the avenue, but really interesting idea!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't see it... I would be somewhere on the E 18,000th Avenue and 55,000th Street...


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

This is insane. :lol:

I'm at 1210 St. & 2203 Ave.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

doesn't work for me


----------



## quemans (Nov 25, 2011)

really interesting idea!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

385th Ave & 20,555 St


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

S 81,050


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

snowland said:


> S 81,050


Omg, that's like the Far Far Far Rockaways!


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

desertpunk said:


> Omg, that's like the Far Far Far Rockaways!


Welcome to the end of the world, Ushuaia, Argentina.  :lol:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> Can't see it... I would be somewhere on the E 18,000th Avenue and 55,000th Street...


Now with Firefox I can see it! I'm at E 16,301 Avenue & 59,181st Street.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

S. 23,396th St. & 5,633rd Ave.


----------

